# Denon RC-932 remote?



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone no where i can get a denon RC-932 remote without spending an arm and a leg???raying:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: remote??? LOL*

 
There are lots of Denon remotes on eBay. If that particular number is the only one that will work for you, do a “Save this search” and you’ll be notified by e-mail when one comes up.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: remote??? LOL*

Check the entry in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference forum for Denon and the distributors for Tritronics if you want a new one. As suggested by Wayne, Ebay is a good place to look. What is the model number of the unit that it came with?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, I lost mine and quickly learnede that Denon no longer stocks them. I would try to get a used 1024. There is one place online thaT HAS(d) one 932. $96. The 1024 is 125 direct from denon's supplier. I'm just trying to find a place to try one out as people cant be trusted not to pilfer displkay models remotes. (Ooo! Look how cool this is!) If you find anything, I'd really like to hear about it, I'm getting pretty ticked. I'm putting actual thoughts into getting a Harmony 880, but **** its expencive, I cant imagine its wholly twice the remote as the 1024 or 2-1/2 times the remote of a 932. I really love(D) mine. I miss that remote. Sometimes I dream that we're together again and when I wake up and try to turn off the tv, I sullenly weep as I get my tired butt out of bed to drag myself across the room to hit the power button.


----------

